# old rope switch



## fdew (Mar 26, 2009)

I just picked up this old rope actuated switch. Pull the rope once for on, pull it again for off. My question, what was it for? Anyone seen one?










Thanks

Frank


----------



## Zog (Apr 15, 2009)

Hard to tell ho big or small that is without any scale, but it sure is cool, can you post more photos?


----------



## fdew (Mar 26, 2009)

It is about 5 in wide (that is a standard off the (very old) shelf light switch in it.

More Pix 

























Frank


----------



## crazymurph (Aug 19, 2009)

Attic or loft lights?


----------



## Pete m. (Nov 19, 2011)

How the heck did that ever fit in a blue carlon box?:whistling2:

Pete

btw.. that is very cool!


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Zog said:


> Hard to tell ho big or small that is without any scale, but it sure is cool, can you post more photos?


Man, you can tell you never touch common electrical items,:jester: the switch has a standard device yoke on it, the switch itself would fit in a wall box.


----------



## Awg-Dawg (Jan 23, 2007)

Pete m. said:


> How the heck did that ever fit in a blue carlon box?


 
What a hack:laughing:

Check your PM box...


----------



## niteshift (Nov 21, 2007)

Come on guys, its gotta be one of these.
1. thats a remote for a attic light.
2. its a remote for the service light in a bell tower. Pull 1 rope to ring the bell. Pull the other to turn the light on/off. :laughing:


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

That's what you use when the carpenter puts in a door, and it has the wrong door swing. To think today I was devising linkage in my noggin on how to make it work, and there has been a solution for almost a century.:laughing:


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

BBQ said:


> Man, you can tell you never touch common electrical items,:jester: the switch has a standard device yoke on it, the switch itself would fit in a wall box.


There is still a crap load of those button switches around here.


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

HARRY304E said:


> There is still a crap load of those button switches around here.


If you need some, let me know. We have a few of them NOS from my Grandfather. :thumbup:


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Going_Commando said:


> If you need some, let me know. We have a few of them NOS from my Grandfather. :thumbup:


Will do!:thumbsup:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Just buy new ones. More reliable and less liability.


----------



## jmellc (Feb 25, 2011)

Never saw that, but the switch itself is a standard pushbutton type. 

Reminds me a little of switches I saw in Gillette Castle in Connecticut. A wood slat was mounted across the switch, controlled by a series of jointed slats up the wall and across the ceiling, back down a wall, next to the bed. Owner had it rigged so he could operate switch from his bed. I guess his electrician did non know about 3 ways or they did not yet have them. Or he had a carpenter build the contraption. Rather cool.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Rope pull switches are still standard fare for door openers between sections of factories. The forklift driver doesn't have to get off the lift.


----------



## jmellc (Feb 25, 2011)

MDShunk said:


> Rope pull switches are still standard fare for door openers between sections of factories. The forklift driver doesn't have to get off the lift.


That's right, I've seen lots of them.


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

That pull mechanism looks like it toggles left to right to hit one button and then the other, but I can't tell what would force the plunger to move sideways. Do you have to pull it, or does that happen automatically?

-John


----------



## fdew (Mar 26, 2009)

Big John said:


> That pull mechanism looks like it toggles left to right to hit one button and then the other, but I can't tell what would force the plunger to move sideways. Do you have to pull it, or does that happen automatically?
> 
> -John


It happens automatically. It is the same design as is used in some bi stable or latching relays. A roller rides down a cam, and at the bottom of the cam it forces the cam to tip so that the point or start of the cam is shifted to the other side. Therefor the next time the roller comes down it contacts the other side of the cam.

The cam can be seen at the bottom of the last picture.

Here is a modern version


----------



## fdew (Mar 26, 2009)

MDShunk said:


> Rope pull switches are still standard fare for door openers between sections of factories. The forklift driver doesn't have to get off the lift.


The modern ones are not pull for on pull for off. Just a momentary contact.
Useful but not as interesting.

http://www.camdencontrols.com/pipelines/resource/709_CI_SCP1_WPS1_SpS_Rev1_Feb11.pdf

Frank


----------



## RICK BOYD (Mar 10, 2008)

Here is a modern version
electronicplus.com/images/products

so where can I buy one of these ?


----------

